# New to this Forum thing.... I want to get coilovers and some nice set of wheels..



## ensany (Feb 28, 2014)

I want to get coilovers and a nice set of wheels... where do I start? I want my Cruze to be lowered. What kind of coilovers fit a 2013 cruze lt? and how much will coilovers will lower it? Would I need anything else to get my cruze lowered?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, we are glad to have you here! As for coilovers go I think a few members run ksport coilovers. Post some pictures of your Cruze also.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy Keep Cruzen And best wishes . Start your research here .


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Thread moved to the wheels, brakes, and suspension subforum. 

Welcome to CT.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Ksport >cxracing and a few others are all the same. 

How low do you want to go? What size rims and tires?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

No better wheels for the Cruze than OEM GM wheels!


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

I'll vote for pedders coil overs, only Cuz I got 'em! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

